# Diatom Filter Questions...



## msteis (Jun 17, 2012)

I've got an old Whisper Diatomagic diatom filter that's starting to go away on me. Mainly the seal on the intake door.

Looking at the Vortex brand, do they come with everything I need to run them as a "stand-alone" filter or do I need to purchase extra tubing, clamps, etc. to hold the tubing to the tank?

Also, does anyone know if the DE you purchase at a pool store is safe for an aquarium? I tend to get some DE in my tank with my current filter when I first start it.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The pool store stuff should be fine as long as it is pure with no anti-caking or anti-mildew additives.

The picture shows the intakes and output, but not the "recharge valve" Similar to the quick-connect on the Magnum 350, they can make your life easier. A spare bag can be good to have on hand also as they eventually tear.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the vortex diatom is an outstanding filter..it will even filter ich spores(yes , i call them spores.lol.)out of the tank....
i would suggest 3 extra items when purchasing a diatom...as emc said..the recharge valve and the bag along with an extra seal....


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

They pretty much said what I was going to say. 

Since you dont want the DE with the with additives, I would take a look at the bottom shelf stuff, that will most likely be the pure stuff. I know at the places I live around, when it comes to any improvising other supplies for my aquarium, its because of the people and the area I live in.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yeah ; i forgot..................i have been using pool store DE for almost 40 years....just as was said before....make sure it is strictly pure DE with no additives.


----------

